# Fendi Hologram on Tags...



## hulksmash99

Hi,

My mom got a Fendi Bag.  Browsed through it and saw a Fendi Hologram on the tag.  Under the hologram, there's an authenticity number.  Coolness.


(1)  How long has Fendi had the Hologram on the tag?

(2)  Does it deter fakers??

(3)  If so, shouldn't there NOT be a "Authenticate this Fendi" thread?


Love the Hologram.


Love the fact that Fendi is doing something to prevent counterfeiting!


----------



## Litigatrix

hulksmash99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My mom got a Fendi Bag.  Browsed through it and saw a Fendi Hologram on the tag.  Under the hologram, there's an authenticity number.  Coolness.
> 
> 
> (1)  How long has Fendi had the Hologram on the tag?
> 
> (2)  Does it deter fakers??
> 
> (3)  If so, shouldn't there NOT be a "Authenticate this Fendi" thread?
> 
> 
> Love the Hologram.
> 
> 
> Love the fact that Fendi is doing something to prevent counterfeiting!



The hologram has been around since around 2004; it does not really deter fakers much, but it makes it easier for us to catch them; I think if the authenticate this thread were useless it wouldn't be there.  Fakers just make fake holograms to go with their fake bags.  A trained eye can tell the difference, but it isn't usually obvious to newbies.  Here are some lovely fake holograms for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## baglady.1

The Hologram is the best thing Fendi has come up with -- Chanel and Dolce & Gabbanna also use them -- it is extremely helpful for seasoned authenticators to determine if a bag is real by the hologram, since we know the attributes of the fake holograms. If we have a photo of the bag, hologram and leather serial number strip, it tells us when the bag was made and if it is real...the serial code under the hologram is unique & I would hope Fendi records this data of the bag (mfr, distribution, sale, etc.)

It would be nice if Prada, Gucci, YSL and the other designer bag manufacturers would take up the practice of using these tags - since the replica bags are coming out the minute a bag hits the runway, and they are looking so much more deceptively like the original piece.


----------



## Demosthenes

Have the fakers figured out how to make hologram tags that don't peel off?  I accidentally bought a fake off of ebay that was impeccable- except that the hologram sticker peeled off.  That was the only giveaway.  I shudder to think what might happen if they've mastered the hologram.


----------



## baglady.1

I don't know for sure, but I suspect the Italian fakes may be heat glued, but Lit & I & other authenticators still can figure them out. I know what you mean about how good the replicas are getting. Saw a selleria the other day that was perfect except for the hologram coming off, and it appeared to have similar leather...


----------



## mjaromero

does anyone have a pic of a real hologram tag? i want to compare it to the hologram my mom has


----------



## akpgmu0917

i have a fendi bag & wallet. purchased on-line. has auth card, leather stamped serial number and hologram.  how can i determine authenticity? fyi: i purchased from site that claimed 100% authenticity.  is there a picture of authentic hologram? i haven't been able to locate anywhere on-line. thank you for your help.


----------



## Litigatrix

akpgmu0917 said:


> i have a fendi bag & wallet. purchased on-line. has auth card, leather stamped serial number and hologram.  how can i determine authenticity? fyi: i purchased from site that claimed 100% authenticity.  is there a picture of authentic hologram? i haven't been able to locate anywhere on-line. thank you for your help.



You need to either post pictures of your items, including the auth cart, hologram, and leather serial strip, in the authenticate this fendi thread or tell us the name tof the site you bought from.  Most sites that purport to sell authentic designer goods for unbelieveable prices are lying about the authenticity of their goods.  As a side note, it's not as simple as looking at an authentic hologram compared to the one on your bag.  It takes practice and some knowledge of what exactly you are looking for.


----------



## tai_kratai




----------



## zcklerticker

hi i was just wondering if the authentic hologram can be peeled off or taken off over years of usage. a squirrel denim spy seller on ebay claims that the hologram isn't there anymore because of years of usage. i personally don't believe it because mine's still intact, although i don't use my purse as often as she probably had. but yeah, just want to verify this piece of info. thanks!


----------



## Tinasz

I have been tooling around a new Fendi that I am so in love with, until I was cleaning our my bag and noticed the Hologram was coming off. I had this sick sinking feeling and I am sure you are going to tell me it is a Fake. I already contacted the seller who stated nothing more then we got it from a distributor in Italy that we have been working with for two years without one complaint! I am complaining!!!! So heart broken!


----------



## Tinasz

My Fake Holograms! Just heart broken!!!


----------



## Teachermandy

Litigatrix said:


> The hologram has been around since around 2004; it does not really deter fakers much, but it makes it easier for us to catch them; I think if the authenticate this thread were useless it wouldn't be there.  Fakers just make fake holograms to go with their fake bags.  A trained eye can tell the difference, but it isn't usually obvious to newbies.  Here are some lovely fake holograms for your viewing pleasure.


My bag does not have a hologram.  Is this ok?  I bought it from a lady years ago, it was before 2004.  I believe you said that is when they started using the hologram.  Is that correct?


----------



## yy_yangyan




----------



## vermilion99

Does anyone know if all Fendi Baguettes since production in 1997 would have a leather Serial number tag?

Thanks


----------



## Chamfrom

I have just bought a spy bag which is well used and the owner told me she got it from Dubai and has used it ever since. It looked ok in the pics but now I have it I cant find a hologram or tag  I have contacted her for further details but have that horrid sinking feeling I have been done (((( 
My other Fendi bags have holograms and they are all still on )))


----------



## Marciekam

I just bought a fendi bag at an estate sale in perfect condition. I am 99.9% positive it's the real deal. I know it's before the holograms. So before 2004. But when did they start putting the serial # on a leather strap and did the ever stamp it inside the inside zipper pouch?


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

I'd love if all designer houses come up with something to totally eliminate counterfeits! Dont think th hologram will stop it


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

I bought a peekaboo from a fendi store in January,but I didn't get a certificate of authenticity or anything, just 2 cards on caring for the leather...are all fendi bags supposed to get a certificate of some kind?  Also, where would the hologram be on the bag?  Thanks


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

GiantMuffinMan said:


> I bought a peekaboo from a fendi store in January,but I didn't get a certificate of authenticity or anything, just 2 cards on caring for the leather...are all fendi bags supposed to get a certificate of some kind?  Also, where would the hologram be on the bag?  Thanks



Never mind, found the hologram tag and serial number in the side lining of the inner pocket


----------



## MrL.A.LuxGoods

The dust cover that came with a pair of FENDI shoes that I suspect are fake, does not have a hologram on the inside tag.   Is this a signal of a counterfeit????

Thanx

Great site


----------



## IsisI

MrL.A.LuxGoods said:


> The dust cover that came with a pair of FENDI shoes that I suspect are fake, does not have a hologram on the inside tag. Is this a signal of a counterfeit????
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Great site


 
I had to run into my closet checking a hologram out because of your question...
My shoes don't have any hologram either but I know they're real. Bought them from NM.


----------



## Maktu

I just bought a Fendi Wallet and does have the tag but hologram has gone, I had so many other bags and hologram still there, so I guess I will have to return this, holograms are made of quality same as the whole handbag.


----------



## brownian2000ms

I recently purchased a fendi 2jours medium shopper bag from www.overstock.com.  After a careful inspection of the bag, I cannot find the famous fendi hologram with this bag.  Every fendi bag has this hologram after year 2004, right?  This one should definitely have one, right? If so, where should it be located? Can anyone show me ?  Many thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

You can always post pics on the authentification thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-fendi-please-read-rules-use-format-post-820058.html

But to answer your question, the newer pieces are dealt with a little differently, with a serial # under the FENDI patch and sometimes a black cloth tag with a # on it that is for RFID identification. Fendi has been changing things around a lot lately, making it more of a challenge for us.


----------



## brownian2000ms

baglady.1 said:


> You can always post pics on the authentification thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-fendi-please-read-rules-use-format-post-820058.html
> 
> But to answer your question, the newer pieces are dealt with a little differently, with a serial # under the FENDI patch and sometimes a black cloth tag with a # on it that is for RFID identification. Fendi has been changing things around a lot lately, making it more of a challenge for us.



Thanks a lot!!  I did post in the thread mentioned above.  Would you please take a look?


----------



## zhuzhupet

Hi,

I recently bought a Fendi bag from Rue La La. It comes with the authenticate card, dust bag and it has the hologram inside of the bag. But since fake bags can also have all these things, how can you tell if it's authentic or not? Also, does anyone have any picture of the hologram from a real Fendi bag?


----------



## Elizabel

zhuzhupet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a Fendi bag from Rue La La. It comes with the authenticate card, dust bag and it has the hologram inside of the bag. But since fake bags can also have all these things, how can you tell if it's authentic or not? Also, does anyone have any picture of the hologram from a real Fendi bag?



Hi!
Suggest you post photos of all the particulars in the AUTHENTICATE THIS FENDI thread and one of the knowledgable Authenticators can confirm for you. 

E x


----------



## zhuzhupet

I recently purchases a Fendi bag from Rue La La. I did find the hologram inside the bag and also a black cloth with numbers on it for RFID identification purpose (you can feel there's something very thin inside the black cloth).  But how can you tell if the hologram is real or not?
Thank you!


----------



## clydekiwi

The hologram wont peel off. If it can i guess its fake.


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I am trying to work out the serial code on my fendi spy means
2211-8br511-r01-058. I know how to read my Louis Vuitton codes but not fendi as I'm new to the brand.
Thanx in advance.:smile


----------



## cindy840808

I bought one new Baggutte on eBay and has no hologram sticker. So I went to TJMaxx, they have exactly the same one. But Thiers do not have hologram sticker either.


----------



## rachan

Hi there sis got a fendi backpack can someone please tell if bag is authentic or fake ? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

rachan said:


> View attachment 3730518
> View attachment 3730519
> View attachment 3730521
> View attachment 3730522
> View attachment 3730523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there sis got a fendi backpack can someone please tell if bag is authentic or fake ? Thank you.


Please post all authenticity questions in the Authenticate This Fendi thread in the future.

I believe this backpack is fake.


----------



## barbie20

Dear Accio,

Can you tell if this fendi purse i bought is real?


----------

